# PC versus Mac



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

As a user of a PC at work (running the latest version of Windows XP professional) and a Mac iBook user at home I feel I am qualified to express a preference on the two systems.

I much prefer my Mac, it is extremely user friendly, seldom if ever crashes or freezes and is simpilicy itself to opperate. It is truly "plug n play" unlike my PC at work with needs constant tech support. 
For example, I recently purchased a Canon digital camera, plugged it into the Mac and hey presto it worked. The Mac recognised the make and model of camera and simply asked "Do you want to download your pictures? " 

Taking the camera to work I plugged it into the PC, up came the box saying "new hardware found" I clicked on the Icon with anticipation and the "add new hardware wizard" appeared. I thought so far so good, but my hopes were dashed, the PC did not recognise the camera. I went to the Canon site, downloaded the latest drivers and tried again. To cut a long story short I finally gave up and decided to email the pics to work. 
I wonder how many people have experienced similar frustrations with microsoft systems. 

I love my Mac...it does exactly as it says on the tin


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

If it does what it says on the box, why fix it? I still run Windows 98, it does everything I ask it to do. It runs very happily on my,… well I suppose you'd say its out of date, old spec laptop.

My van is the same, its old spec, still does the job! Yep there's more fancy ones out there at a cost. But I suppose I'm clever and practical enough to build it to my specification and avoid paying others to do something I can do myself.

My JCB is an old 3C mark 2, but still digs the same sort of holes as the latest 4CX.

My house (cottage) was built in the early 1700's out of oak and stone, it does the job, far better and appealing than the latest all spec house on a housing estate with shiny new tarmac up to the front door.

I've probably upset you, however I really don't understand peoples need to keep rushing out to get the latest shiny model car, the latest pc, the latest software, the latest toy. It all goes over the top of me.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thank you for replying, not upset at all, and I agree with a lot of what you say, but you seem to have missed the point. I wasn't comparing "new and shiny" against "old and trusted" but two entirely different computing platforms ..Mac and Microsoft. 
Dont be afraid to embrace new technologies, as travellers many find GPS, mobile phones, satelite recievers etc etc to be while not invaluable certainly making life if not more pleasurable, certainly a lot easier. Perhaps you yearn for the "good old" days of horse and cart and snake oil. 
Personally I dont have GPS, satelite TV or mobile phone but I don't knock others for using and enjoying. :roll:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

:boxing: :?: :?:  

I would love a mac, but can't afford to replace all the software.
There are often rumours that Steve Jobs is looking at Intel / PC 
compatibility, wish he would!

8)


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Thought I'd just drop a word for the DADDY................


UNIX

Stable, Versatile, its everyone else who doesnt make it compatable lol

You just have to learn how to use it.

Having said that XP is ok if you just want to use a tool, not much experience of Mac I dont care much for Linux though, a half way house in my view.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Mac or PC*

I work on a Mac all day, but at home the other half has a PC, if I had to work on a PC I would find another job, nasty spitful unfriendly machines just put on this earth to upset people. Rant over back to work...


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Couldn't agee more brackpack..

I call PCs plug and swear, everyone I know says they love their Mac but I've never heard anyone say "I love my PC" 

:lol: 



Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We made a concerted effort to leave the problems of PCs behind, and move to Mac. However, we found that the hardware is a LOT more expensive for its capability, and most of the 'wow' factors were purely cosmetic.

More importantly there was a LOT of software that we use frequently that simply isn't on the Mac (AutoRoute, trillian messenger, MemoryMap OS Maps, and some games) We would, therefore, have had to buy a PC emulator, which seemed absurd.

Sure the Mac was better looking (in software and hardware) and more user-friendly. However we paid twice the price for a Powerbook than an equivalently specified PC.

In conclusion we found the Mac did a lot less, but better. If you don't need to do anything the Mac can't, and can afford it, then they seem great.

Not entirely sure as to the relevence to motorhoming though. For laptops there's little to choose between them besides price. For desktops, there's far more choice in PCs.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

benandlizzie wrote

not entirely sure as to the relevence to motorhoming though. For laptops there's little to choose between them besides price. For desktops, there's far more choice in PCs.



i thought this was the chit chat forum "any posts about anything"  

As far as relevence goes we use out laptop when we go away for many things. The list is certainly not exhaustive by any means. 

1. downloading and saving pics from the camera,
2. keeping in touch by email, (we use WIFI hotspots)
3. navigating, no not with autotoute but a far better piece of softwaree called Route 66, connected to a GPS transmitter it shows you exactly where you are. It covers the whole of Europe.
4. Playing games, it keeps the kids happy on long hauls
5. Watching DVDs
6. Tracking finances
8. Writing our journal




Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry, that came across in the wrong tone - just a flippant comment 

We thought that it may be interesting to discuss computers in motorhomes, we have a desktop PC in a Shuttle case with a fixed LCD monitor / TV.

We're in the hills of Wales now, and loving the views.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Chuggalugs said:


> Thought I'd just drop a word for the DADDY................
> UNIX
> Stable, Versatile, its everyone else who doesnt make it compatable lol
> You just have to learn how to use it.
> Having said that XP is ok if you just want to use a tool, not much experience of Mac I dont care much for Linux though, a half way house in my view.


As you probably know Chuggs the Mac runs the OSX operating system which is based on UNIX underpinnings. Just thought I'd offer it so that others would know. As you say Macs are stable, versatile and VERY user friendly. If you are remotely interested in computers . . . . GET A MAC. The new mini mac is very reasonably priced. I can't remember the last time mine crashed and when it did I was probably trying to open a dreaded Micros**t Word file that some design genius had put together on their wonderful PC at home, yuk. I LOVE my Mac and am just about to buy a Powerbook for touring full time in the motorhome. Regards, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi PC vs MAC

Mac everytime, For years I used a pc almost from start saw a Mac at a clients place when he was upgrading connected old mac to new mac and dragged Microsoft Office across, then his other programs, then his files and folders. 

I said that'll never work will it (Imagined like PC no chance of a dragged and dropped prog working) It did he opened a file and he had not got the font it used so he dragged the font folder over and dropped it on the system folder the mac said would you like me to add those to your font folder !!

In short everything works easily and as you would expect. I looked at all the programs I need and could find the same OR better versions of everything for the MAC. 

There is one PC program I still Use and thats a Payroll Prog. So I still use an Old laptop just for payroll.

My sister used to be rininging me and my brothers up virtually every day withWintel PC probs, when she decided to change sorted her out with MAC now we only hear from her on normalo social calls !

My Daughter used an old mac I had from age 3 and we never had to show her much at all, she found the games and educational software and she was away. the older lads had a PC which was forever crashing losing files, freezing a total nightmare, Granted XP as improved wintel a lot but its still a poor copy of MAC OS 

Yes the Macs cost more but they are a quality Product and they dont cost that much more. They do outlast PC's and are far far easier to use. Plug and play IS plug and play on a mac.

MAC OS X is unix with a user friendly front end. 

I cant think of one thing that can be done on a PC that cannot be done better on a MAC.

George


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

That's my boy George, did anyone ever tell you, that you are a very wise man. :lol: :lol: :lol: well you ARE. If you want to play games get a wintel box . . . . if you want to work, GET A MAC. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Hampers (May 1, 2005)

*A Cunning Plan...*

I have been MAC since 1987 and love its simplicity and feel especially when working with Graphics. But alas market share went with Mr Gates very much like the story of VHS. However spot the revolution by the back door... IPod captures the imagination of the young and points them to everything Apple makes, MAC products suddenly become very cool, Steve Jobs recognises that he must make use of the dominant PC market share and creates the cheapest MAC ever in the Mini Mac (which does everything you would wish for and is not much bigger than a VHS tape) and all you do is plug your existing monitor into it. Oh! and of course dump the big clunky thing that purports to making life simpler.
Cynical I admit but tell me if I am wrong in five years time!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Macs 4 ever :lol: 
Gave them up years ago, I was ending up with so many route to go, with so many people.
Regreted ever since & this thing I'm on now is trying so hard to look like a mac.
At least PCs are a LOT more stable than they used to be, sometimes you couldn't even complete a ................ :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I'm still not quite convinced which way to go,..so I'll stick with my Sinclair ZX81 for now  and I can always rely on my trusty old Amiga 500 for back up :roll: 

M&D :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Years ago Macs were the creme la creme (or something to do with cream) but pound for pound the PC knocks spots of it for pound to pound performance achievments. But most Mac users particularly in advertising and design studios still cling on to the Mac and would sooner die than swap it for a PC. Their death would be in fact a futile gesture.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

In the dubious world of media,advertising journalism, tv and photos, Macs are the industry standard.
If hackers realise Alistair Campbell(king Tony's spin meister) they will start attacking Macs.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*mac v pc*

For general web browsing I understand Macs are superior. I have never used one and I'm quite happy with my PC.

But, when it comes to looks there is no contest. *Macs *are beautiful, *PCs *are dogs. Just look at an Apple Power Mac (Quicksilver) G4 or a G3 or a notebook. They are fabulous.

Why do PCs have to look so awful? It took mobile 'phones at least 10 years to realise that they were fashion accessories and finally started to be colourful and well designed instead of boring black.

I'm sitting in front of a boring black Dell and it depresses me when I look outside the screen. The keyboard is so un-inspiring


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: mac v pc*



ojibway said:


> For general web browsing I understand Macs are superior. I have never used one and I'm quite happy with my PC.
> 
> But, when it comes to looks there is no contest. *Macs *are beautiful, *PCs *are dogs. Just look at an Apple Power Mac (Quicksilver) G4 or a G3 or a notebook. They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I strongly disagree with you... there is nothing like the raw and naked beauty of a PC....look at mine for example.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/pc.jpg

I rest my case 8) (If I had a case to rest)


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

You say potato......... I think this clip says it all.

http://matg.home.comcast.net/mac.swf

I rest my (PC) case 

PS: beware some strong (justified) language....


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hey Pusser, I didn't want to offend anyone! Yes you have a great PC. But, is it house trained?*


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

ojibway said:


> *Hey Pusser, I didn't want to offend anyone! Yes you have a great PC. But, is it house trained?*


This PC is the Beeknees. Tweaked more times than Brittany Spears thingys.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Norwegian Blue said:


> You say potato......... I think this clip says it all.
> 
> http://matg.home.comcast.net/mac.swf
> 
> ...


Wicked.. I shall use this when someone next asks me if they should buy a MAC.


----------



## 89281 (May 18, 2005)

I've been using a MAC at home since I was introduced to them by mrs muncy about 10 years ago. I work in IT and PCs are just so limiting compared to MACs. 

We had a demo of XP awhile back and most of my colleagues were impressed by all the new features but I just sat there with a smug grin on my face saying "Yeah, had it in the mac years ago" 

Apart from the great looks, ease of use, innovative features and the fact that they are just cool the best thing is the fact that hardly anybody bothers writing viruses for the mac operating system. 

And when anyone says that macs are ok but they have but they are no good for interfacing with other computer users, I always point out that the BBC uses macs throughout their organisation. What's their motto? Nation shall speak unto nation!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm sorry - but I still prefer Burger King. 8O


----------

